
Is there any site like medium - shadabgeek
Is there any site like medium where we can see the stories of people we follow in timeline in  chronical order
======
coldtea
Search for RSS aggregators like Feedly. You can follow whatever blog you want
and add them in a timeline.

Or maybe you want something like [https://svbtle.com/](https://svbtle.com/)

